# Talvez o autor quisesse dizer outra...



## SãoEnrique

Bonjour,


Les phrases ci-dessous seraient correctes pour vous au niveau des temps verbaux?

"Talvez o autor _quisesse_ dizer outra coisa"
"Talvez ele _fizesse_ isso para que você _entenda_ melhor"
"Eu _tinha feito _isso para que você não _tivesse _a fazê-lo"

Merci à vous


----------



## uchi.m

Ciao, SãoEnrique





SãoEnrique said:


> "Talvez o autor _quisesse_ dizer outra coisa"
> "Talvez ele _fizesse_ tenha feito isso para que você _entenda_ entendesse melhor"
> "Eu _tinha feito _isso para que você não _tivesse _a fazê-lo"


Grazie, ora lo capisco.


----------



## SãoEnrique

uchi.m said:


> Ciao, SãoEnrique
> Grazie, ora lo capisco.



Grazie per la tua risposta uchi.m, ma che hai capito (si vuoi mandamilo per M.P)?


----------



## Erick404

SãoEnrique said:


> "Eu _tinha feito _isso para que você não tivesse *que* fazê-lo"



Tempo verbal correto, mas não se usa _a_​ aí.


----------



## uchi.m

Por que se usa _que _e não _a_, doutor?


----------



## Nonstar

Acho que o SãoEnrique confundiu _tivesse a_ com _estivesse a_, uchi.


----------



## uchi.m

Obrigado, S.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Nonstar said:


> Acho que o SãoEnrique confundiu _tivesse a_ com _estivesse a_, uchi.



Acredito que não Nonstar, eu quis dizer "J'avais fait cela pour que tu n'aies pas à le faire" assim o traduzi por "Eu _tinha feito _isso para que você não _tivesse _a fazê-lo".

Obrigado


----------



## SãoEnrique

uchim said:
			
		

> "Talvez ele _fizesse_ tenha feito isso para que você _entenda_ entendesse melhor"
> 
> Ogni volta mi sbaglio con la parola "talvez"


----------



## uchi.m

Ciao





SãoEnrique said:


> eu quis dizer "J'avais fait cela pour que tu n'aies pas à le faire"


Questa frase in francese non è corretta. Si dice _j'avais fait cela pour que tu n'aies pas dû le faire_, invece. *Ter que* si traduce in *devoir *in francese.


----------



## SãoEnrique

uchi.m said:


> Ciao
> Questa frase in francese non è corretta. Si dice _j'avais fait cela pour que tu n'aies pas dû le faire_, invece. *Ter que* si traduce in *devoir *in francese.



Oi uchi.m,

Eu sei, por exemplo "tenho que trabalhar para fazer dos estudos" --> "je dois travailler pour faire des études". Mas o "tu n'aies" se traduz por "tenhas" ou "tivesse(s)", não é?

"J'avais fait cela pour que tu n'aies pas à le faire" Aqui você não traduz o "tu n'aies" por um conjuntivo imperfeito em português?
Grosso modo com "talvez" temos que pôr um conjuntivo presente como "tenhas" neste caso.

Obrigado


----------



## uchi.m

SãoEnrique said:


> "J'avais fait cela pour que tu n'aies pas à le faire" Aqui você não traduz o "tu n'aies" por um conjuntivo imperfeito em português?


Come già lo ho detto, _avoir à verbe_ non è uguale del _devoir_; quindi, _tu n'aies pas à le faire_ è sbagliato, perché non significa niente in francese


----------



## SãoEnrique

uchi.m said:


> Come già lo ho detto, _avoir à verbe_ non è uguale del _devoir_; quindi, _tu n'aies pas à le faire_ è sbagliato, perché non significa niente in francese



_"tu n'aies pas à le faire_" ; "J'avais fait cela pour que tu n'aies pas à le faire"

Estas dúas frases estão as mais corretas do mundo em francês uchi.m. Em francês quando temos a palavra "pour que" temos que pôr um conjuntivo presente.

"J'ai fait cela _pour que tu n'aies _pas à le faire" ---> Está correto, uma concordancia dos tempos.
"J'avais fais cela _pour que tu n'aies _pas à le faire" --> Está correto também.

"_j'avais fait cela pour que tu n'aies pas dû le faire" --> _Está possivél de dizer assim mas soa um pouco gordo_.

Estamos nos confundindo com das coisas simples. Acredito que as traduções em português mudam do francês e por isso não estamos de acordo._


----------



## uchi.m

Está bem. Entendi. Avoir à faire = Ter que fazer.


----------



## SãoEnrique

uchi.m said:


> Está bem. Entendi. Avoir à faire = Ter que fazer.



Concordo com você uchi.m por "Avoir à faire" = "Ter que fazer", ou também "devoir faire", talvez?


----------



## uchi.m

Non sapevo che _avoir à faire_ vuol anche dire _devoir faire_. Scusatemi.


----------



## SãoEnrique

uchi.m said:


> Non sapevo che _avoir à faire_ vuol anche dire _devoir faire_. Scusatemi.



Mais ou menos mas ambas formas são iguais na linguagem, sobretudo "devoir faire" mais usada porque ela soa melhor. Não se desculpe estamos aqui para aprender


----------



## uchi.m

Já eu estou aqui para entender... entender o que se passa.


----------

